# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Μειωμένη ταχύτητα download

## gvala

Καλημέρα,
εδώ και μερικές ημέρες παρατήρησα οτι έχω μειωμένη ταχύτητα download.
Στγκκριμένα ενω ο router συγχρονίζει στα 50/5 και ενω παλιότερα με το speedtest έβλεπα ταχύτητα 48/5 πλέον βλέπω 25/5 Mbps.
Περιοχή που μένω είναι Μαρούσι.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση αυτό να οφείλεται στο router ή γενικά στον εξοπλισμό μου ή είναι κάποιο όριο από τη πλευρά της vodafone?


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## galotzas

> Καλημέρα,
> εδώ και μερικές ημέρες παρατήρησα οτι έχω μειωμένη ταχύτητα download.
> Στγκκριμένα ενω ο router συγχρονίζει στα 50/5 και ενω παλιότερα με το speedtest έβλεπα ταχύτητα 48/5 πλέον βλέπω 25/5 Mbps.
> Περιοχή που μένω είναι Μαρούσι.
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση αυτό να οφείλεται στο router ή γενικά στον εξοπλισμό μου ή είναι κάποιο όριο από τη πλευρά της vodafone?
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Κλεισε το μοντεμ κανα 5λεπτο βγαζωντας το και απο το ρευμα και ξαναδοκιμασε μηπως εχει σκαλωσει πουθενα. Και εγω τωρα τελευταια βλεπω σκαμπανεβασματα οταν κανω speedtest.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Καλημέρα,
> εδώ και μερικές ημέρες παρατήρησα οτι έχω μειωμένη ταχύτητα download.
> Στγκκριμένα ενω ο router συγχρονίζει στα 50/5 και ενω παλιότερα με το speedtest έβλεπα ταχύτητα 48/5 πλέον βλέπω 25/5 Mbps.
> Περιοχή που μένω είναι Μαρούσι.
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση αυτό να οφείλεται στο router ή γενικά στον εξοπλισμό μου ή είναι κάποιο όριο από τη πλευρά της vodafone?
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Kάνε δοκιμή με πολλαπλές λήψεις.
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...65#post5876865

----------


## theopan

@gvala είναι άψογα τα στοιχεία σου. Βλέπεις την καμπίνα από το σπίτι σου κι εσύ πάω στοίχημα σαν εμένα. Κάτι χρησιμοποιεί bandwidth στο δίκτυό σου για αυτό βλέπεις μειωμένη ταχύτητα. Και είναι αυτονόητο ότι το τεστ πρέπει να το κάνεις με καλώδιο και όχι wifi.

----------


## Vermetalz

Να σου πω ότι το ίδιο βλέπω και εγώ μία εβδομάδα τώρα.  Μέγιστο download βλέπω 30 με 32. Μίλησα μέσω chat και η απάντηση που πήρα είναι να κάνω reset τον router.

----------


## CaptainNickGR

Έχετε βάλει άλλους DNS?

----------


## theopan

Δεν παίζουν κανένα ρόλο οι dns σε αυτό το θέμα. Αν είστε σίγουροι ότι δεν έχετε απώλειες από κάποια άλλη εφαρμογή/συσκευή την ώρα που κάνετε το speedtest τότε πιθανό να έχει πολύ φόρτο η περιοχή σας και να χρήζει αναβάθμισης (ανά διαστήματα αναβαθμίζουν οι πάροχοι). Το fast.com τις σας δίνει;

----------


## CaptainNickGR

> Δεν παίζουν κανένα ρόλο οι dns σε αυτό το θέμα. Αν είστε σίγουροι ότι δεν έχετε απώλειες από κάποια άλλη εφαρμογή/συσκευή την ώρα που κάνετε το speedtest τότε πιθανό να έχει πολύ φόρτο η περιοχή σας και να χρήζει αναβάθμισης (ανά διαστήματα αναβαθμίζουν οι πάροχοι). Το fast.com τις σας δίνει;


trust me, δεν το είπα τυχαία.

----------


## mondeo

> trust me, δεν το είπα τυχαία.


Για εξήγησέ το.

----------


## Vermetalz

Το fast.com δεν το γνώριζα. Αυτο μου δίνει 45.

----------


## theopan

> Το fast.com δεν το γνώριζα. Αυτο μου δίνει 45.


Μετράει με τους servers του netflix. Είναι πιο αξιόπιστο από το speedtest.net το οποίο μερικές φορές επιλέγει servers για τα τεστ του "αψυχολόγητα". Αν αυτό σου βγάζει 45 Mbps και δεν έχεις ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα σε downloading μεγάλων αρχείων είσαι εντάξει και δεν έχει νόημα να ασχολείσαι.

----------


## gvala

Νεότερα περι του προβλήματος:
Χθες το απόγευμα που έκανα πάλι μετρήσεις, όλα καλά! 49/5 μετρημένες ταχύτητες. Και χωρίς να κάνω κάτι. Βέβαια είχα κάνει ένα reboot δυο ημέρες πριν....
Φαίνεται οτι κάποιες αλλαγές κάνανε ή κάτι από τη πλευρά της Vodafone είχε καλλήσει. Ποιός ξέρει.... 

Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σας!

----------

